# Surf needs to get good next week!



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am mad at 'em again!

This has been a good year in the surf for me so far. Several epic trips. This week is out because we are getting my son ready to leave for college. Weather has made that a non issue. But after this weekend, I will be needing some flat green water.

Bring it on!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

This year has been a disappointment to me. Very few trips were much more than camping trips. 
I'm with you though. I sure hope it shapes up before its over.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

dan_wrider said:


> This year has been a disappointment to me. Very few trips were much more than camping trips.
> I'm with you though. I sure hope it shapes up before its over.


X2


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

I am starting to get mad at them again also. Yes hot weather and college moves about over. I am ready to start getting the boat out again. I had some good trips in the bay before it got hot. Ready to learn how to effectively fish the surf though.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Surf*



gigem87 said:


> I am mad at 'em again!
> 
> This has been a good year in the surf for me so far. Several epic trips. This week is out because we are getting my son ready to leave for college. Weather has made that a non issue. But after this weekend, I will be needing some flat green water.
> 
> Bring it on!


 I think it may be a while....


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*surf*



mccain said:


> X2


x3


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope the 100 degree weather is gone for a while. It has been Brutal out there. I think its gonna be a couple of weeks before you see any flat green water but we can hope for the best. 

X4


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I have my eye on Thursday of this week...


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I have my eye on Thursday of this week...


 It looks like Thursday will provide the best window of opportunity this week to get on the water. Wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Truth to above! At the Breakaway Tackle Swap meet last Saturday, ain't no one doing any good on PINS! My Buddy and I are going to stop being foolish about going just to go and wait until at least mid Sept to first Oct, noting in surf at PINS!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Long Range Window*

Next weeks mid-week wind and swell forecast are looking good. Wednesday 8/31 & Thursday 9/1.

Hope it stays that way ..... chompin' a bit again


----------

